# Buying MMA gear



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking to buy a rash guard type top for grappling, a cup and some MMA gloves(the gloves are a maybe)

Where do you recommend?

I am a big lad in the chest region and about a 50-54 inch chest.

Thanks,


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

Yetiman said:


> Hi all, I am looking to buy a rash guard type top for grappling, a cup and some MMA gloves(the gloves are a maybe)
> 
> Where do you recommend?
> 
> ...


definately caged steel there products are the best quality and there UK based


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

glenntipton said:


> definately caged steel there products are the best quality and there UK based


Nice one mate, thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I like caged steel Toe2Toe have some cheap rashees too


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

are the CS rashguards MMA rashguards or surfer rashguards?

I know CS are an MMA company but at the prices they are selling them at they would of had to make cutbacks somewhere.

Surfs up!


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

For MMA is it okay to wear a normal surfer rash vest for sparring etc ??

cuz I have a Animal one ??


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Also I recommend some Ebay stores do good deals


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

I would reccomend using this guy on Ebay he's very good and I got all my stuff off him =]

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/B2-FITNESS


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Necro said:


> For MMA is it okay to wear a normal surfer rash vest for sparring etc ??
> 
> cuz I have a Animal one ??


Preference really fella, your surfer rashguard will do alright its just the mma ones are double stitched in defined areas where opponents are more likely to pull the material... your surfer one wouldn't last as long as its not designed for grappling.


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay I shall be purchasing a grappling rashguard then as that Animal one cost me Â£30 lol. Thanks mate.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Â£30? damn i've seen the surfer rashguards in tk maxx for Â£10

I own the Sinister long sleeve rashguard:










I bought a short sleeved one which was decent just the sweat would irrate my skin so the long sleeved resolved that problem.

Had many washes, sparrin sessions in it and its been alright for me, one of my best mma buys.


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice

How much was that one ??

And where can you reccomend a cheap head guard ??


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

i use this site not had any problems with them and they are pretty good on costs not cheap but not over expensive i reckon you should have a good shop about but you never know could find sumwhere realy cheap oh if u do let us all know lol here is the link .

http://www.made4fighters.co.uk/product_list.asp?cat1=2&cat2=53

also this site does loads of gear aswell

http://www.fightsuperstore.co.uk/category.asp/catID/3/Protective-Equipment.htm

hope they help


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

both websites maddog mentioned i've bought gear from before aswell, never no issues with delivery, good websites...

I bought the Sinister rashee from FightShop.com - http://www.fightshop.com/SINISTER-BRAND---LONG-SLEEVE-BLACK-Product-1546.html

again legitimate website, and it costs Â£34.99

Head Guards - i bought one of these and to be honest i've never worn it once in all my time training, just not needed unless your goin full pelt in muay thai sparrin sessions.comfortable mouthguard and some good strike defense tuition is fine enough for mma classes... unless your instructors a dickhead who will allow %100 power shots.

Twins headguard - http://www.fightstuff.co.uk/catalog/twins-black-head-protection-for-professional-use.html

Â£42.99 the guy who owns this place John lives over in Thailand, so everything you buy comes directly from there. i've bought gloves/shin pds loads of stuff never had any issues.

Ive never used my head guard so i dont think its a necessity, saveyour money and spend it on some private tuition


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks

Just wondering do I need 16oz boxing gloves for sparring sessions or can I use my grappling gloves and also do I need handwraps with my gloves ??


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

14-16oz either which, your G-gloves should only be used for grappling and the simulation of shots when rolling.

Handwraps - personal preference really, if you were throwing heavy punches at pads/bags for a prolonged period i'd recommend wearing them, but for sparring sessions where your strikes should only be what %30 of your potential power no not really.


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

you can find sum good pairs of grapple sparring gloves where they have added padding in the knuckele area have tried them a few times and there not to bad


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

My club has said to wear handwraps during sparring classes. Will I be able to use my own G-gloves in competition ??


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

maddog21 said:


> you can find sum good pairs of grapple sparring gloves where they have added padding in the knuckele area have tried them a few times and there not to bad


Ever been hit with them? not the nicest of things, the sparring graple gloves aren't really my thing, the extra padding got in the way of my rolling.



Necro said:


> My club has said to wear handwraps during sparring classes. Will I be able to use my own G-gloves in competition ??


Yes you can wear your g-gloves in a competition, providing they are standard grapple gloves (4oz usually)

Wearing handwraps is preference like i said, i've never bothered wearing them during sparring sessions with my 14oz gloves on and i've never felt any discomfort/broke anything and my wrists/fingers are quite delicate usually.


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Sparring Grapple gloves, are they allowed to be used in sparring ?? Aren't they the one's that are like normal grapple gloves but the front is like normal boxing gloves ?? Also I have a pair of 8oz boxing gloves from when I used to do boxing, do you recon it would be ok to wear them during sparring ??


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

yeh tht pretty much sums up what they are they give you the feel of a grapple glove but the added protection when throwing punches which is why i liked them and i aagree steez there not great for doin rolls or ground work on i reckon they are best used when doin stand up work like practicing your set up punches etc for shoots


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

So would you reccomend getting a pair ??


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Necro said:


> So would you reccomend getting a pair ??


I can't recommend a pair as I never had any use for mine, infact I think I sold my pair on here to a member in the classifieds section.

They retail for around Â£30 usually, now for their uses you won't get Â£30 out of them in my opinion.

People train differently you know, when we're rolling we throw simulation shots, if we wanna throw heavy power shots we hit the mat next to the partners face, or even throwing heavy hands i've never connected with a partner, or even being connected with so it can help you becomin aware of your distancing.

Takedowns - usually so far away when going for shoots you could have bricks strapped to ya hands you aint connectin, plus I think its good wearing boxing gloves when trying takedowns.. i mean if youcan get someone on the floor in full control wearing those things on your hands you won't struggle when wearing grapple gloves...

And your 8oz boxing gloves, no I wouldn't wear or even train with anyone wearing anything under 12oz, and the guys wearing 12oz would be told beforehand to watch their power.

Its not about being soft, its about preventing injuries and drama in the gym.

Saveyour Â£30 you'd spend on the sparring grapple gloves and spend it on some decent 14oz boxing gloves, comfortale mouthguard, and a groin guard.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I got my gloves and shinpads of that guy in Thailand mentioned earlier - great service would use ago..

Ok so I have every thing apart from a rash guard, they all seem to go up to 48inch and 50inch, I idealy need a 52inch one that is long sleeve and I am having problems finding one, any ideas please 

Thanks


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Trysome of the american websites fella, generally larger people out there and they seem to have a bettr selection of products.

http://www.mmawarehouse.com/Sinister-Longsleeve-Rashguard-p/sin-1034.htm

This comes in 2XL - email them and ask what specific inch it is. you'll pay customs excise fees though


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Trysome of the american websites fella, generally larger people out there and they seem to have a bettr selection of products.
> 
> http://www.mmawarehouse.com/Sinister-Longsleeve-Rashguard-p/sin-1034.htm
> 
> This comes in 2XL - email them and ask what specific inch it is. you'll pay customs excise fees though


Cheers mate


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers =]

Just wondering though...

Do I actually need the Thai Shin Pads for sparring or not ??


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Your instructor will probably insist a pair of shinnys are worn if your sparring


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Necro said:


> Thanks for the pointers =]
> 
> Just wondering though...
> 
> Do I actually need the Thai Shin Pads for sparring or not ??


again just preference mate, not a necessity. if you went to a class and your instructed to put on knee pads, you happen to not have any, just don't throw any kicks simple as.

i mean its good to have a pair if you wanna throw some kicks you know, so you don't hurt your training partner.

just a tip though; the thai specific ones (twins/sandee etc) i find are kind of awkward for takedowns, they seem to get in my way when i'm going for wrestling shots, so if your planning on taking down i recommend some grapplrs shinguards, they won't come of when rolling.

they look more like these: http://www.combatsports.com/CSI/ProductDetails/StyleMasterDetails.aspx?pid={8c57cc1c-d3f7-4ff3-bf90-bee355507fd3}&gid={f6478096-5a2e-4a8a-ae20-15d46633a096}&pname=Premier+Grappling+Shin-Instep+Guard&Referer=&Alias=&ptct=GL2-SR&CTitle=&&CookieChecked=true

Rather than like these:

http://www.fightstuff.co.uk/catalog/twins-black-shin-pads-for-tournament-use-limited-edition.html

if your doing thai specific classes with no takedowns then yea obviously buy the twins.


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

Argh cheers mate I've just ordered a pair of Tapout grappling shin pads Â£25 from that website excellent value. Cheers dude =]


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

I tell you what... I fit in to a tapout t shirt which was xxl very nicely....

Also Sinister - f**k me does there hoodys come up big.. Well nice hoody I got but it is a bit ****ing chav!

Got it in black and silver though


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I need to get some MMA shorts, what do you guys recommend. As for designs, I like Sprawl shorts.

Also, I am normally 40-42" waist. How loose are the shorts?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I was looking at those Sinister Hoodies, the ones witht he massive spider on the front. Yrea abit chavvy but in this weather i'm freezing my balls off.

And for Shorts Temeura I love my sprawl shorts, nothing wrong with them whatsoever, well apart from having to handwash 'em but thats just lazyness on my part.

The shorts have a inside string and a outside split on the thigh region so even though i bought "32 waist for mine they still feel baggy on me and i just about fit in 34" waist jeans... so their definition of waist size allows for baggyness, but they presume you would tighten the string so they don't fall off... mine have never come downin all my time wearing them, the split on the thigh is great for moving around/high kicks and if you get the newer range of Sprawl shorts they come with this rubber material on the inside leg, apparently grips onto your opponent moremaking it harder for them to escape... but i've not noticed much difference (maybe im just crap)....

Would recommend em.


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

temeura said:


> I need to get some MMA shorts, what do you guys recommend. As for designs, I like Sprawl shorts.
> 
> Also, I am normally 40-42" waist. How loose are the shorts?


Hi Mate No Gi shorts go up to a 40 waist so so caged steel


----------

